

Seth Godin Meddle - brandonpindulic
https://meddle.it/content/8a7416fd41b831e80142483d6c2d6463/public?pid=home&sid=fc

======
brandonpindulic
Meddle is a micro-blogging platform that allows individuals to add commentary
on selected excerpts of articles.

Bloggers can embed Meddle in their Wordpress accounts to essentially turn
comments into shareable pieces of content that can translate to page views.

Thoughts?

